

Interactive blackhole and wormhole experience, a la Interstellar - daspianist
http://sirxemic.github.io/Interstellar/

======
daspianist
For optimal visual experience, set the pixel size to 1x1.

The gravitational lensing near the wormhole and Gargantua was amazing to "see"
as one moved closer them.

